# bowfishing lake lanier



## killersiverb

Lanier bowfishing action is on fire! I have been bowfishing here for three years and have never seen another bowfishing boat. I was just wanting to know if there are other bowfishing guys on this lake. I would like to put a funshoot together or even a cash challenge.


----------



## j_seph

Used to all the time 3 or 4 years ago


----------



## critter85

I'm new to fishing Lanier and to bowfishing in general but wouldn't mind meeting up for a fun tournament.


----------



## Bowfishin93

Me and some buddies are there every weekend


----------



## Bowfishin93




----------



## Bowfishin93

I've shot two mirror carps so far this year. This is one of them.


----------



## killersiverb

Good shootingwhere do u guys shoot? if any of you guy are up for a fun shoot let me know i have a 2 man team on a small skiff.we shoot the north end by sardis creek.we can probly put something together next weekend.


----------



## critter85

Where are you guys finding gar!!!!! I have been trying to get on some but cant find anything but carp. Not complaining about the carp but dang those gar are some good eating!


----------



## Bowfishin93

Ride coves and up creeks if you can Thats where we find them. All of these came out of one cove


----------



## jerry russell

We are there all the time.  Not my favorite spot for sure but it is in the back yard.


----------



## killersiverb

Went out last night up in wahoo vreek and filled the boat gar where everywhere!


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

Heading out tommorrow night the Muzzy shoot is this weekend so the big airboats will not be churnning up the mud.. I shoot north end of the lake from gainesville up to lula and past.


----------



## hold em hook

Ive never been bowfishing but last weekend while looking for striper.  There were hundreds of carp rolling the water just south of Lula Bridge.  Ive never seen so many carp.


----------

